# New Tpc member



## Qfore (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello
I joined TTOC (£25) couple of days ago but still can't access locked subjects. Can anyone help .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TTOC has no connection to the TT Forum & you are on the TT forum now.
For Market Place & PM access info click the link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------

